# frozen on "COMPAQ" screen when turning on computer



## chibiepi (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have a problem with my pc. It is an old HP Compaq Presario 5716 (about 6 years old).

When I turned on the computer, the usual "COMPAQ" screen appears, however, instead of continuing to the usual Windows XP screen to start up, it just stays frozen on the COMPAQ screen.

This happened a few times recently, but before I could just randomly hit Ctrl+Alt+Del a couple of times and it would restart normally.
But this time the Ctrl Alt Del doesnt work...


I finally just gave up and let it sit for about 30 minutes, and it FINALLY continued to start up to Windows, and it did so reeally slowly.

What is wrong with the computer? I really appreciate any help, thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer is 6-1/2 years old. It comes with an Intel Pentium III 450 MHz processor. It also comes with 96 MB of RAM, but the motherboard is capable of supporting up to 384 MB of RAM. If you're still using the original amount of RAM, that computer is going to struggle continually to run Windows XP. It's also being hobbled by a processor that's too slow to run Windows XP. A processor speed of at least 700 - 800 MHz and a RAM amount of at least 256 MB should be used.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's also my guess that too many programs are running in the background that don't need to be doing so. That in itself can bog down almost any computer. Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG*, then click OK - "Startup" tab. How many entries are listed there with a checkmark next to them?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's also my guess that you're still using the default settings that came with Windows XP. This operating system is very graphic-extensive, so you really need to turn off a lot of the "eye candy" when using it in an old, slow computer.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I suggest that you make use of these sites:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=93575&os=228&lang=en&

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario+5716

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

